
Ask HN: What is the typical workflow for a front end designer? - daeh
I am beginning my first seriuos project in react-native. We are using github and several other tools. What is your workflow for eg. 
* sit down
* git pull
* start enviroments
* write feature
* test?
* git push
======
LarryMade2
I always find its hard to start when you are stuck only looking for the best
solution - just get everything on the screen and start, don't worry about the
end product till you know all of what you have to deal with.

Overload your test pages with sample data (max pictures, lots of "results",
full detail forms, etc.).

Now that you really have your problem defined. Time for fun! - refine HTML and
CSS, keep it simple, If you are doing responsive stuff start with the smallest
display mode possible. Shift-control-m in Firefox gives you a small screen
simulation to start but also test on an actual phone/tablet browser to see how
it works in the real world.

As you hit snags, check out what other sites do to handle such situations,
note what you think works and what you could do better then implement your
spin on such things.

Don't be afraid to switch approaches, make an archive/backup and re-factor as
needed. The more experience you get doing it the better.

------
through
Broad strokes need conversation. Can you be more specific here?

